# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Science Centre Singapore Has Partnered With Stratasys For 3D Printing Education

## Brian_Krassenstein

Stratasys South Asia & Pacific has announced that they are  partnering with Science Centre Singapore to bring 3D printing education  to schools around Singapore. A pilot program was launched earlier this  year, and consisted of two-day workshops that taught students from four  schools about the impact of 3D printing, as well as teaching them how to  design and print their own 3D models. The new program is part of STEM  Inc, the Science Centre's applied learning unit. Read more at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/109989/stratasys-singapore-partners/

----------

